# Electrical Field in Florida?



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

What city are you near?

There are programs all around to transition high school students into the trades.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

There are at least 4 main electrical trades (residential, commercial, industrial and lineman) and probably another 20 more specially electrical trades. Do you have any idea which one you are interested in.


----------



## Mannila (Jan 8, 2021)

gpop said:


> There are at least 4 main electrical trades (residential, commercial, industrial and lineman) and probably another 20 more specially electrical trades. Do you have any idea which one you are interested in.


Out of the 4 main ones I like residential and commercial the most. I've read a bit about those 4 types and either one of the 2 I'd probably go with.


----------



## Mannila (Jan 8, 2021)

MikeFL said:


> What city are you near?
> 
> There are programs all around to transition high school students into the trades.


I'm in the North Miami area closest to Pembroke Pines, Fort Lauderdale, and Hialeah.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Mannila said:


> I'm in the North Miami area closest to Pembroke Pines, Fort Lauderdale, and Hialeah.


Since you live in Miami DADE county, get into local 349, they have more work and better benefits than 728. Plan to test into the JATC. You will need a clean background and high school algebra. You will also need to be in good shape. All of the IEC and ABC programs are a complete waste of time and resources.


----------



## Mannila (Jan 8, 2021)

Southeast Power said:


> Since you live in Miami DADE county, get into local 349, they have more work and better benefits than 728. Plan to test into the JATC. You will need a clean background and high school algebra. You will also need to be in good shape. All of the IEC and ABC programs are a complete waste of time and resources.


Thanks for the advice. I tried to call local 349 today actually but they didn't pick up. I'll try to call them again tomorrow. Otherwise I haven't found another way to contact them.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Lots of jobs in Cali for people who actually want to work!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Switched said:


> Lots of jobs in Cali for people who actually want to work!


Do those jobs pay enough to live well in Cali?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Southeast Power said:


> Do those jobs pay enough to live well in Cali?


 Depends where you live, but yeah.

Can you buy a house in San Francisco or San Jose? Nah... so don’t work there.

Living and working on the outskirts is a good living. 80% of Cali is still a nice place, San FranJose just gives it a bad rep.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Every time I see the title of this thread I think of doing calculations in physics class for the magnitude of an electric field x distance from a conductor and wonder why it would be expected to be any different in Florida! 

Wish the best of success to OP in his endeavors. I'm sure all of us can think back to that time in life. There were no online forums for sure.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> Every time I see the title of this thread I think of doing calculations in physics class for the magnitude of an electric field x distance from a conductor and wonder why it would be expected to be any different in Florida!
> 
> Wish the best of success to OP in his endeavors. I'm sure all of us can think back to that time in life. There were no online forums for sure.


Forum? Ha!
We used to have to make our own electricity out of scrap wire and car batteries. Kids today don't know how easy they have it.
Don't even tell him about old school safety or should I say the total absence of it. 
And,
The horrible treatment of apprentices.


----------

